# Haddington House Divinity School



## RBDude (Aug 25, 2004)

Any of you guys familiar with this school?

It appears to be ARP related.

Haddington House exists for the advancement of evangelical Presbyterian theological education and training. Its vision and concept is suited to the providential circumstances of Canada. In part, it is a study house, yet this is combined with lectures, summer schools and educational opportunities through distance learning, such as the lay certificate course and divinity studies.  

http://www.haddingtonhouse.org

http://www.mountzion.ca/haddingtonhouse.htm

Grace to All,
RBDude


----------



## JOwen (Dec 12, 2004)

Dear brother,

Not only am I a student at Haddington House, I built the website.

It is the BEST Canadian Divinity School in this fine nation of ours. Our denomination, the Associated Presbyterian Church of Scotland (in Canada at least) has their Divinity Students enrolled at HH. IT has ties with Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary as well as Highland Theological College in Scotland. I cant recommend it enough.

Kind regards,

JOwen
www.apcvan.ca/Jerblog

P.S 
HH offers a Dipl. CS, B.Th, B.Th (Hons), and an M.Div.


----------

